# Can I connect my Bell express Vu PVR to my iMac Question



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi everybody, I don't know if I have posted in the right category, but lets try anyway.
I am trying to free up space by getting rid of the old VHS as well as the DVD player.
I have a Bell satellite system "PVR". I would like to know the following ,
#1- can I run a cable from the PVR to my iMac in order to transfer the programs that have been recorded on the PVR so that I can then burn them on to a DVD?
#2- if it can be done, being technically challenged how would I go about doing so?
#3- if there is a simpler and better way what would you recommend?
Thanks in advance for your replies and have a great day.


----------



## kubes (May 6, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's possible with an iMac, but I just grabbed a DVD Recorder from Wal-Mart and use it to record things off of the PVR. It's pretty simple to use - just let it run while you're out or sleeping if it's a particularly long program. Something tells me you'd need an EyeTV unit to be able to hook up the box (if it's even possible).


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

My ExpressVu PVR has dual RCA out jack sets. One set connects to my TV and the other connects to my Canopus ADVC55, which in turn can be connected to my iMac C2D via a Firewire cable. My set up allows me to use Apple's iMovieHD to capture recorded or live programming.

Canopus ADVC55


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Have Bell TV (new name, ExperssVu is no more!), upgrade your PVR to the 9242, if you don't already have it, and you can connect an external hard drive directly by USB and transfer orogeans off the PVR!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

orogeans?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> Have Bell TV (new name, ExperssVu is no more!), upgrade your PVR to the 9242, if you don't already have it, and you can connect an external hard drive directly by USB and transfer orogeans off the PVR!


If you meant "transfer programs" off your PVR, you can't do it. The data is encrypted and there is no way that I know of that you can un-encrypt on a Mac or any other device other than the PVR.

You have to move the recorded programs through a digital-analog-digital conversion. I've done it with a Canopus converter device. It's barely worth the trouble.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Have Bell TV (new name, ExperssVu is no more!), upgrade your PVR to the 9242, if you don't already have it, and you can connect an external hard drive directly by USB and transfer orogeans off the PVR!


With the 9242 PVR *you can only archive to an external usb hard drive for play back via the 9242 PVR*. You cannot connect this hard drive to your Mac (it will not recognize it). _(What the heck is an orogean?)
_
You can record from the analog outputs of you BEV receiver to a DVD recorder (as suggested by kubes above #2), but as far as I know you will be restricted to SD composite quality (yellow, 480i) because there is no DVD recorder on the market that will record HD via component (red/blue/green 720p).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My EyeTV Hybrid will do this. I just connect the TV out cable from the receiver to the EyeTV connected via USB and then select "record" in EyeTV on my MBP. It saves the movie to the HD and then I can transfer it to iTunes to save or play it. I guess I could burn a DVD too, although I have never tried.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I went the DVD Recorder way as well. I even opened my PVR and hooked up the IDE cable to an external USB Case. Using PVR Explorer I was able to browse the files on the PVR HD they are however encoded in a way that they cannot be viewed on the computer. This changed in the last year with a software update it seems as when I had done this previously I was able to move the files over to my computer and view them. Now I can't.

Now I want to move some of the Kid's shows that they watch everyday over to iTunes for Apple TV so my route will be PVR to Standalond DVD Recorder. Record onto a DVDRW, finalize the disc. Use Handbrake to then rip the DVD onto my iMac and then finally convert to use in iTunes. Pain in the ass, YES!!!


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

I haven't looked for anything so I don't know, but if there isn't a hack out there to allow you to pull the drive out of a PVR and plunk it into a Linux based multimedia PC, it's a sign of how difficult it is to crack the encryption. The copyright holders really want their high definition stuff well protected before it goes out to subscribers' PVRs.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

SINC said:


> orogeans?


Danish for X rated flicks.


----------

